# Location of GPU-Z log files?



## Naki (Jun 9, 2013)

QUESTION: Where are those log files anyway?
I have GPU-Z (version 0.7.1) set to create them, but can't seem to find them - where are they, in which folder? What is/are the file name(s)?

Using Windows 7 64-bit, Ultimate, SP1 + all updates installed. Windows UAC is on, and GPU-Z running with Admin rights. If that matters, my videocard is an Nvidia GeForce GTX 670.

EDIT: Scratch that, found it. I had to uncheck then check the Log to file checkbox, and then was able to find the log file. Was kind of hard and non-intuitive, as I have lots of HDDs/2 SSDs.

Mods, feel free to delete or lock this thread if deemed necessary.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 9, 2013)

Just so people know ...

When you check the "Log to file" checkbox on the sensors tab, it will pop up a "Save As" dialog box and allow you to select the location and file name for the log.


----------

